# Steuertransformator bei SPS



## Richywin (18 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

kurze Frage wieso wird der Steuertransformator bei einer SPS sekundärseitig geerdet oder mit einer Erdungstrennklemme versehen. Für was ist die Erdungstrennklemme überhaut da.  

Gruß Richy


----------



## Antonio (18 Dezember 2006)

Aus Sicherheitsgründen wird die Masse dadurch auf Erdpotential gezogen. Ich hole nicht weit aus und antworte damit dass andernfall es zu unerwünschten Bewegungen kommen könnte.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

Antonio schrieb:


> Aus Sicherheitsgründen wird die Masse dadurch auf Erdpotential gezogen. Ich hole nicht weit aus und antworte damit dass andernfall es zu unerwünschten Bewegungen kommen könnte.


Genau. 
Wird nicht geerdet, ist ein Isolationswächter erforderlich.


----------



## Richywin (18 Dezember 2006)

das stimmt nicht ganz im regelfall wird einer der sekundäranschlüsse geerdet ohne diese erdung ist eine isolationsüberwachund vorzusehen.
Meine Frage ist wieso die erdung ?


----------



## Antonio (18 Dezember 2006)

Grundlagen der Elktrotechnik: Wenn du die Masse nicht erdest, könnte es durch einen Erdschluss an Plus, vorkommen, dass du damit den "Plus" auf Erdpotential ziehst. In den Fall hättest du folgende Konstellation: Plus=0V, Minus=-24V, da du durch den Erdschluss den Plus auf Erdpotential gezogen hast,hoffe bis hier alles Klar.
Im FAlle von eine 2en Erdschluss z.B an A1 von deinen Schutz würde die Spule anziehen, deshalb die unerwünschte Bewegung.


----------



## Richywin (18 Dezember 2006)

also ist die erdung dafür da das sich die sps bei einen zweiten erdschluss sich nicht selbsträndig macht. Alles klar danke für die antwort

Gruß 
Richy


----------



## Antonio (18 Dezember 2006)

gern geschehen:-D


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2006)

die erdtrennklemme deshalb damit man diese verbindung zur fehlersuche (zb bei einem erdschluss) trennen kann.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Dezember 2006)

Ganz allgemein,

durch die Erdung wird eine Erkennung des Fehlerfalls "Erdschluss" durch Kurzschluss oder Überstrom ermöglicht. Besser, aber auch kostenintensiver ist eine Isolationsüberwachung. Mit dieser werden auch sehr geringe Isolationsfehler erkannt.


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## Dumbledore (4 Januar 2007)

man sollte vielleicht noch hinzufügen dass manche Geräte es gar nicht mögen wenn sie an nicht (oder falsch) geerdeter Steuerspannung betrieben werden, obwohl sie laut Datenblatt durchaus potentialfrei sein sollen. Mir ist dies z.B. bei einem Metronix Servoumrichter ARS2102 passiert, der danach unerklärliche Fehlfunktionen zeigte. Saubere Erdung der Steuerspannung (- an Erde) löste schlagartig alle Probleme.

Gruss Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## E-Michl (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo.

Das PELV (Schutzkleinspannung) geerdet wird ist schon klar.

Steht irgendwo, dass eine Erdtrennklemme verwendet werden muss,
oder reicht auch wenn eine Drahtbrücke zwischen
0V (L-) und PE vorhanden ist.

Wenn eine Drahtbrücke reicht, muss die dann grün-gelb oder dunkelblau sein?


----------



## knabi (12 Januar 2010)

Drahtbrücke reicht aus. Farbe ist ganz klar grün-gelb, da Schutzfunktion.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## bimbo (17 Januar 2010)

Wenn in einem Schaltschrank Erde ist, sollte diese schnellstens entfernt werden, es könnte sonst die Funktion beeinträchtigen!  *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2010)

*Ich komme eben vom lachen aus dem Keller....*



bimbo schrieb:


> Wenn in einem Schaltschrank Erde ist, sollte diese schnellstens entfernt werden, es könnte sonst die Funktion beeinträchtigen!  *ROFL*



Hallo bimbo,
herzlich willkomen im "SPS-Forum" und vielen dank
das du gleich am ersten Tag hier aufräumen willst
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32684&page=4
sehr lobenswert, aber dann verschone uns auch mit
so sinnlosen Beiträgen, ansonsten weiter so 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo bimbo,
> herzlich willkomen im "SPS-Forum" und vielen dank
> das du gleich am ersten Tag hier aufräumen willst
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32684&page=4
> ...



vorallem, wenn du [bimbo] es nötig hast, den selben, misslungenen gag zweimal bringen zu müssen um überhaupt ein wenig wirkung zu erzielen...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=237997#post237997
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=237987#post237987


----------



## bimbo (18 Januar 2010)

Wenn die feinen Unterschiede zwischen PE, PEN, N-Leiter und Erde erst mal bekannt sind,  kommt das mit dem Lachen von ganz allein! 

Nochmal auf deutsch: das Wort Erde habe ich in diesem Forum nicht eingeführt!!

Ein Gag wird beim x-ten Mal nicht besser, geb ich zu! Und das mit der Wirkung ging wohl voll in die Hose!

Aber sucht mal nach dem (Un-)Wort "Erde"! Dann zieht Ihr den "berechtigten Einsatz" dieser Bezeichnung ab! Wenn der Rest dann nicht dreistellig ist, nehme ich die Belehrung an!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2010)

ich mache meinen Job auch schon 25 Jahre, ich weiß was PE, PEN und
N-Leiter ist, sage aber immer noch wenn ich den PE meine "Erde", und...
Das hat sich halt so eingebürgert, komischerweise sage ich auch immer
Handy obwohl ich Mobiltelefon meine, es versteht jeder.



bimbo schrieb:


> Wenn die feinen Unterschiede zwischen PE, PEN, N-Leiter und Erde erst mal bekannt sind, kommt das mit dem Lachen von ganz allein!
> 
> Nochmal auf deutsch: das Wort Erde habe ich in diesem Forum nicht eingeführt!!
> 
> ...


----------



## TommyG (18 Januar 2010)

@ Bimbo:

Auch wenn du 

die alten Hasen hier fachlich korekt belehren willst,

als Leichenfledderer hast du immer verloren...

das 'Welcome on Board' lass ich mal weg bis ordentliche, zeitrealistische Posts kommen..

Btw: wiki, Netiquette...

kein guter Einstieg bis jetzt, ändere das PLZ!!

Grrretz, Tom


----------



## MSB (19 Januar 2010)

@Bimbo
Tja, es gibt sehr wohl "Erde" im Schaltschrank, z.B. die normativen Begriffe:
- Schutzerde
- Funktionserde
- Erder
- Erdung
- Strom gegen Erde
- Erden
(es gibt noch viel mehr die irgendwas mit "Erde" zu tun haben.

Alles Begriffe die in den unterschiedlichsten Normen Verwendung finden.

Du siehst auch in den Normengremien nur Gärtner, die von rein gar nix ne Ahnung haben ...
So gesehen ist deine Anmerkung dann weder ein Gag, noch eine Richtigstellung,
sondern lediglich fachliche Inkontinenz deinerseits.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## TommyG (19 Januar 2010)

Protection 'Earth', 

ups is ja neudeutsch, kommst noch mit Bimbo?



Greetz


----------



## Question_mark (26 Januar 2010)

*As....e*

Hallo,



			
				bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn in einem Schaltschrank Erde ist, sollte diese schnellstens entfernt werden, es könnte sonst die Funktion beeinträchtigen!



Du hast ja so recht ...

Wenn ich in meinen Schaltschränken Erde finde, (und das stört mich nun mal gewaltig) beauftrage ich irgendeinen bimbo, diesen Dreck mit Kehrschaufel und Besen zu beseitigen.

Deine Bewerbung mit Lebenslauf und Gehaltsvorstellung gerne an mich per  PN ...

Du bekommst auch zur Bewältigung der anstehenden Aufgaben einen Besen mit grün-gelbem Band 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

